# Some mantis pic



## yen_saw (May 11, 2006)

Have been a while since i post my mantis collection. Here are some of them.

Devil Flower mantis

ONe of my mated female

















her mate











Orchid mantis

One of my subadult female.... going to molt soon i hope
















subadult male... he has another competitor which molted into adult!











SPiny flower

SHe just molted yesterday






ANother group of adult PW waiting for me to feed


----------



## jrpx (May 11, 2006)

Nice pics Yen... good luck with the H. Coronatus  

/Jonas


----------



## julian camilo (May 11, 2006)

nice photos.


----------



## Mike (May 12, 2006)

nice pics wish to get some orchids and b. mendica off u soon =D


----------



## Peekaboo (May 12, 2006)

Their all beautiful Yen! Are babies on the way?


----------



## Rick (May 12, 2006)

Great pics yen thanks for sharing.


----------



## yen_saw (May 13, 2006)

Thx again guys. I having ootheca for all three species, am checking out the ooth like every hour :lol: 

One pair of PW and another pair of B. Mendica are mating as I am writing this right now. Promise to post more pics once the ooth hatch, but for now, this is what i got...

P. Agrionina






S. Lineola


----------



## Lukony (May 13, 2006)

jeez, those pics of new borns always overwhelm me at the numbers. I can never seem to get most over the exotic species to keep living. I have never been able to work out the heating factor.


----------



## rickyc666 (May 17, 2006)

Great pictures.

What camera did you use for that? My digital camera is ok but its getting old now and i want a better one, especially one that can take good close-ups, with or without a macro function / lense.


----------



## FieroRumor (May 17, 2006)

GREAT PICS!!!!


----------

